# Early Canadian Glass Works Research -and Fruit jar and Insulator information



## glass.ca (Jul 6, 2019)

This site covers 1840's to 1880's glass works in Canada. It also has a lot of information on fruit jars and Insulators.

www.historical-canadian-glass-plus.com


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jul 7, 2019)

-

A very informative site, thank you for posting the link.
I hope you don't mind but I have taken the liberty of also adding it to the British Antique Bottle Forum links.





http://www.britishbottleforum.co.uk/


-

​


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 7, 2019)

Wow this is great, never seen this site before.  I'll have to read through it when I get a chance.


----------

